# It turns in a 14" radius but...



## rva1945 (Feb 11, 2016)

...can it be damaged?

I just bought this 4-axle, Walthers' HO EMD GP9 diesel locomotive. Before building my layout I'm still experimenting with a small, 14" radius oval track that came with an old Lima set.

I'm running the loco at lower speeds, at higher I start to hear a screeching-like sound, though barely audible. Can it be damaged that way? It is not pulling any car.

Thanks,
Robert


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

It most likely won't damage it, but it will wear in a bit more...that may even be a good thing. My 4 axle Athearns do it regularly with vigor and are no worse for the wear...


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Wouldn't you have problems coupling cars
to your loco on a 14" radius? I would think
the loco ends would protrube beyond the track and
pull any coupled car off the track unless it
had truck mounted couplers.

Don


----------



## rva1945 (Feb 11, 2016)

Well, I have been running a train for a while in that track with no undesired uncouplings.

It was a 0-4-0 loco pulling three cars.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

You can't beat a train that runs smoothly.
Good for it.


Don


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

I guess you could couple a car to the GP9 and see what happens.


----------

